# Next?



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Are the chaneterelles the next shroom to be looking for? I heard the other day that chickens will pop in the early summer when conditions are right. Any others to start soon. I am getting ancy and have been buying shroom books and doing reasurch. Come on rain!!!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

You got it, everything depends on rain and humidity, I only go for the Big name shrooms even tho there are quite a few choice edibles that come up around here, Oysters, Chants, Trumpet's, Toothys both Hogs and Sweet's are my main summer shrooms, easy id's!
Now I know that a fair # of different Bolete's grow here in Michigan, Ive found several that i have positively put to I.D but with the amount of easy Id's I just dont really bother.
Id say its OYSTER time if it rains, Oysters are damn fine eating, not for everyone but I like em as much as morels just a different flavor!

BD


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Got some new Oysters on a Box Elder stump in my yard this morning. Same stump put em up last Dec. and Mar.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Yah, oysters are good. I have eaten my fair share this spring and stored a good bit. Too dry for anything right now in central michigan. I have a low yard and right now there are crackes everywere in the clay. Too dry. So when do you thing we will start on the chanterelles?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well here in SE Mich they usually start around the first week of july so you can try to judge them by that time frame.. But the way this year is going, I would start looking around the 3rd week of june... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks rippinlipp! The second week of june is when i planed on starting to scout out areas that look like they would produce. If im too early at least i can get some potential spots picked out. This is my first year looking for shrooms other tham morels, oysters, and a few shaggy manes. If anyone in the mid mich area wants to hit up some state ground and spend a day searching with a newb that would be cool with me. Otherwise I am on my own and will post my progress, I have high hopes!!!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

When you do go keep an eye out for chickens.. you have the sulfur shelfs and the white pore.. not a bad tasting shroom, meaty... I prefer the white over the sulfur... also when looking for chants don't forget about the cinnabar chants, and the black trumpits.... there's more but being a newbie I don't want to overwhelm ya.. make sure you know what your picking... remember.. there's no room for mistakes in this hobby!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

I found my first oysters and a couple of small
chickens last week.
they were sulpher shelves which usually are more
common in the fall but seen a few early May
the last couple of years.

Usually will find l. Cincinnuts around
the same time as chants


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Yah, the list of shrooms i will feal comfortable in identifying this year are black trumpets, golden and cinni chanterelles, hens, miatake, shaggys, puffballs, sweet tooths/headghogs, and maybe the milkys. I have three good mushroom books and I will not be eating anything im not 110% shure of. Im excited but with discretion.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Yah, the list of shrooms i will feal comfortable in identifying this year are black trumpets, golden and cinni chanterelles, hens, miatake, shaggys, puffballs, sweet tooths/headghogs, and maybe the milkys. I have three good mushroom books and I will not be eating anything im not 110% shure of. Im excited but with discretion.


Kewl welcome to the addiction he he he
1 word of caution, check each and EVERY mushroom, while picking cinnabars there are several similar shrooms, well similar color anyway, I took a friend out and we were picking, and even after he already picked dozens of cinnabars he still harvested a few nastys too, so again check each and every one! No exceptions!

BD


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks bass and thanks to everyone for the advice. I finally got the rain i wanted!!! time to start pokin around again! lol


----------

